# Union contact pro fit issue



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

it definitely fits 4x4


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

It probably doesn't, i forget the actual term but they dont fit the boards with lesser amount of inserts


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

Chickenugget25 said:


> Hey, so I bought some new union contact pros and When going to screw them into my board I noticed the "universal mini disk" doesn't fit my ride DHK (basic 4 hole pattern). I was wondering if any of you have had this issue and if you fixed it, or where I could get a disk that will fit the 4 hole pattern.
> Thanks!


The bindings won't fit a 4 X 4 insert pattern. You need a 2 X 4 insert pattern with the mini discs.

Here is a discussion we had about this earlier.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/buy-sell-snowboard-equipment/118689-fs-union-contact-pros.html


----------



## Chickenugget25 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses! I guess I will have to sell them or get a new board :/


----------

